# Eggplant Salad-TNT



## kadesma (Jul 10, 2007)

_slice two small eggplants into rounds, Peel if you wish.Brush with evoo and grill over hot coals til brown on both sides. Layer on a serving platter with sliced tomatoes. Sprinkle with shredded mozzarella, kalamata olives,and capers.Drizzle with a nice evoo and wine vinegar..Sprinkle with salt and pepper and shredded fresh basil..Pass some nice grilled buttered bread and a cool drink..Yummy_

_kadesma _


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 16, 2007)

Yum!  I love eggplant!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2007)

_Barb,_
_it's so good..When we make this it's all I eat, don't need meat of anything...Well at least for me _

_kadesma_


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds so good , must try this one, thanks for posting -  !

Barb


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Barb, hope you like it. It's one of my favorites 

kadesma


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 17, 2007)

*Thank You*

I knew I picked up two eggplants when shopping this weekend for a reason.  Thanks

Could you tell me since I still don't have outside grill if I put these in oven don't you feel I would get same results?  I know I do not like to turn on oven at this time of year but really I don't have choice.  We keep looking at different outside grills but my family are like turtles, slow.  

Sounds very good and healthy too.  Don't you just love it when you discover something so great?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I knew I picked up two eggplants when shopping this weekend for a reason. Thanks
> 
> Could you tell me since I still don't have outside grill if I put these in oven don't you feel I would get same results? I know I do not like to turn on oven at this time of year but really I don't have choice. We keep looking at different outside grills but my family are like turtles, slow.
> 
> Sounds very good and healthy too. Don't you just love it when you discover something so great?


Hi ITK,
If I were going to do them in the oven, I'd use the broiler and get them done quickly, then assemble them when they cool down a little. I feel they would taste the same, just not have marks from the grill. This way it won't heat up your kitchen so much. I love this recipe so do my kids. Even the little guys like it.
I hope you get a chance to make this and hope you enjoy it as we do.

kadesma


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 17, 2007)

*Thanks AGAIN*

About 10 minutes under broiler?  Don't think it should be too long.  Do I have to salt it first and get the liquid out?  I always salt eggplant when I use in other dishes.  Appreciate your time.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> About 10 minutes under broiler? Don't think it should be too long. Do I have to salt it first and get the liquid out? I always salt eggplant when I use in other dishes. Appreciate your time.


ITK
I never salt my eggplant, I've never in all my years encountered a bitter one.People salt and let sit to get out bitterness, but like I said, I've never had a bitter one. So if it were me, I'd just peel,slice and brush with evoo, put under broiler maybe 3-4 min on each side or just til they are a golden brown and then build my salad from there.How long under the broiler depends on just how thick you cut them..JUst keep an eye on them and you'll be fine.

kadesma


----------



## KitchenSally (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for this great idea.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2007)

KitchenSally said:
			
		

> Thanks for this great idea. Can't wait to try it!


Hi KS 
Glad you like the salad idea and thanks for letting me know. Hope you enjoy it like we do.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 17, 2007)

I make this Greek Eggplant Salad at least several times during the summer.

*MELITZANOSALATA*
*(Eggplant Salad)*

makes 8 servings

2 large eggplants (the long, thinner ones work best)
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 egg yolk
1/2 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
juice of 2 lemons
salt to taste
1/3 pound Feta cheese
about 1/3 pound Kalamata olives

1. Heat oven to 450 degrees F. Pierce eggplants with a fork in several places. Place them directly on the rack in the heated oven and bake until soft, about 20 minutes. Cool and peel. Dice pulp with a knife. 

2. Mix oil, egg yolk, garlic, lemon, mustard and salt in a mixing bowl large enough to hold all the eggplant pieces. Whisk to emulsify. Put eggplant pulp in the bowl and use two forks to toss with the dressing to coat well. Add pitted Kalamata olives and chunks of fresh Feta cheese (cut about the same size as the olives) to the mix. Toss to combine. Refrigerate several hours so flavors can meld. (Overnight is fine!)

3. Serve at room temperature on Lavosh or toasted pita, or as a side dish with grilled chicken, fish or lamb.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 17, 2007)

*Recipes*

Thanks kadesma for all your help.  I surely will let you know how they like it, should be how I like it.  Sounds so good

ChefJune: thanks for taking the time to share  your Greek Eggplant recipe.  I will have to wait till next time to give this a try.  Sure do want to see how it is.  I love eggplants.  Thanks


----------



## carolelaine (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you both for the recipes, I'll try them out.  I never salt eggplant either, I read that they have bred the bitterness out of them over the years.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 17, 2007)

_Carol,_
_I buy eggplant fairly often plus I grow 3-4 plants each summer and never encounter one thats bitter..I've gotten some with many many seeds, but just fix and eat them anyway _
_kadesma_


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 18, 2007)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Thank you both for the recipes, I'll try them out. I never salt eggplant either, I read that they have bred the bitterness out of them over the years.


Salting them helps remove some of the excess water.  I always salt (then rinse and dry) when I'm making Eggplant Pizzas because I need the Eggplant to remain firm and not get soggy.  Otherwise, I don't bother.


----------

